# Hawthorne De Luxe Restoration...



## bikeriderx (Aug 17, 2010)

When a (now) friend of mine rode this bike in a Memorial Day parade I told him if he ever wanted to sell it to let me know...






Well, he did so I did! Here's what it looked like the day I bought it:





The first thing I did was to take off the cheesy seat cover to reveal this _very_ cool original saddle!









Next was to replace the handle bars and stem with a more period correct set off a 1952 Cleveland Welding Roadmaster Ladies bike I have.The grips are repops...









That was the easy part...Now I need to find out what the correct chain guard was, and I'm pretty sure that the headlight isn't correct either...





I think the nacelle is, but not the lens/lamp. The turn signals and stop light lens are there but that's all. I'll have to fabricate them (LED). Or find OEM parts...





The horn, battery holder and original wire harness are all in there! But the turn signal switch is gone. 

So here's how it rolls today:









Any info or parts would be appreciated!!


----------



## nateyboy (Aug 17, 2010)

Wow... I'm really confused! At first glance, I thought you had a 1955 Hawthorne Deluxe (I've got 2 of them). Then I noticed the springer and the rack. Then the straight-bar frame/tank and even the dropouts--now I'm scratching my head! It looks more like a Roadmaster to me, but I'm no authority by any means. I do know that 1955 was the only year the brown/cream color combination was available for the Hawthorne. Here are some pics of mine:








The other one is exactly the same, but in better shape. It does have the chainguard too. Regardless you've got a really nice bike there!


----------



## bikeriderx (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks! Here's pics of the tank:








I'm not yet sold on the white tires...But everyone else who sees it likes 'em!


----------



## JOEL (Aug 17, 2010)

Nice side by side comparison of HP Sneider and Cleveland Welding Co-built Hawthornes.


----------



## bikeriderx (Aug 18, 2010)

JOEL said:


> Nice side by side comparison of HP Sneider and Cleveland Welding Co-built Hawthornes.




Ya' know...Now that you mention it, the CW Roadmaster that donated the bars and stem has the same style rear drop outs and I'll have to check the chain ring. I think that might be the same too. Thanks!!


----------



## Gordon (Aug 18, 2010)

The light appears to be correct. The one on my 53 Hawthorne is the same. The lens is actually part of the sealed beam bulb. It is just like the ones they used on automobiles, only smaller. I have a couple NOS ones if yours is burned out. Mine takes the big 6 volt lantern battery.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 18, 2010)

"...Now I need to find out what the correct chain guard was..."
I don't have a pic, but the right guard is straight along the top, then slopes down over the chainring, like a hockey stick. It has 3 or 4 ribs along the front edge, and an indented "swoop" across the bottom, with embossed lettering that says "HAWTHORNE". If you've seen a two tone green Western Flyer 'Super', that has the same guard, except it says "Super", of course! Also seen on CWC Hiawathas and Trojan badged Supers.


----------



## bikeriderx (Aug 19, 2010)

Gordon said:


> The light appears to be correct. I have a couple NOS ones if yours is burned out.



Thanks Gordon! There's something outa sorts with this one...I'll try and post pics soon.



Adamtinkerer said:


> "...Now I need to find out what the correct chain guard was..."
> I don't have a pic, but the right guard is straight along the top, then slopes down over the chainring, like a hockey stick. It has 3 or 4 ribs along the front edge, and an indented "swoop" across the bottom, with embossed lettering that says "HAWTHORNE". If you've seen a two tone green Western Flyer 'Super', that has the same guard, except it says "Super", of course! Also seen on CWC Hiawathas and Trojan badged Supers.



Thanks Adam!


----------



## thebravest343 (Sep 19, 2012)

*1955 hawthorne*



nateyboy said:


> Wow... I'm really confused! At first glance, I thought you had a 1955 Hawthorne Deluxe (I've got 2 of them). Then I noticed the springer and the rack. Then the straight-bar frame/tank and even the dropouts--now I'm scratching my head! It looks more like a Roadmaster to me, but I'm no authority by any means. I do know that 1955 was the only year the brown/cream color combination was available for the Hawthorne. Here are some pics of mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i saw your pictures of your 1955 hawtorne.  i just bought one, it is in great shape, all original from what i can tell. the only parts not original is the chain, i replaced that wnen i got it.  i am missing the the chain guard. can you post a picture of your bike that has the chainguard on it? every picture i have seen does not have it. thank you.


----------



## Turnerr (Dec 24, 2012)

Very nice bikes guys
I have a 52 myself and i am wondering if you know where i could find a replacement lense for the rear turn signal, also a battery tray as well

 Thanks for any help
Rob


----------

